# Boats with cabin space for tall people



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm looking for recommendations here. I'm a smidge under 6'4" barefooted. I'm looking for ideas in boats that have sufficient overhead and berth length that I can spend time aboard in comfort.

In my search I keep finding myself looking at boats in the fifty foot range to get this. Any suggestions for boats in the 40 to 45 range that fit the bill.


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

The Catalina 350 (35 feet) has 6'4" head room in the main cabin. I imagine that the 387, 400, 42, and 440 would be similar.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I suggest you buy any boat you like....and watch this movie Being John Malkovich


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hylas44...Catalina42 worked for me at 6'4". My Irwin 44 was also great if you are looking for an older boat. Personally, I found the center cockpit boats more suitable for my size...especially the aft cabin berths which to me were more important than headroom since I spent more time in the sack than standing up in the cabin.


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

Giulietta, I saw Being John M at the theater  , and in the end I'll get a boat that I like.

At this point I'm just open to ideas, a long time ago I spent 4 years ducking my way around the overhead and folding myself into racks that were several inches too short on subs in the Pacific, I'd rather not do it again.

As i said, i keep finding myself looking at bigger boats. Thanks for the input.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think it would be more important to get a boat that has enough room in the berths that you can sleep comfortably... head room can be often done without, as many of the things you do on a boat don't require all that much headroom, since you'll be sitting for a lot of it.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

SD...wish I'd thought about that! <g> (see 2 posts above)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> SD...wish I'd thought about that! <g> (see 2 posts above)


That's what I get for not refreshing the thread before replying...and it just shows great minds think alike...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Alberg 37 might work - thay have a fair amount of headroom. If you're looking for something affordable, perhaps you could get one of the boats with a "pop-top" and just lengthen the supports. I know that there are Catalina 25's with that feature (not sure if it was an option or standard)...


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

*take a look at deck saloons*

this came earlier i believe but have you looked at deck saloons -- i sail a jeanneau ds40 and have 6'8" of head room 0 i think most deck saloons have added head room -- and by the way i single had her so she is easy to sail too 
just my thoughts 
chuck and s/v soulmates


----------



## tonic (Jan 22, 2007)

The Catalina 35 actually has 6'7" headroom I think. Huge for it's size.


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

Took a look at a Bristol 45.5 with a center cockpit yesterday. It's got good room, I can't wander through it without ducking, but it's tall enough that it would be comfortable.


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

All of the Catalinas have been designed specifically for NBA players, unfortunately they forgot hand holds so the players will bounce around the cabin like ping pong balls....


----------



## jon63 (Sep 12, 2012)

i'm 6'4'' and went to see a colvic sailor 26 today.In Dunfermline very disappointed with the 6'2'' liong.2.5feet narrow double bed [ 6'9'' diagonaly]. it had been sitting for 2 year in a welders yard and had developed an inch of rain water under the floor, the bloke said " it's cause the hatch on the cockpit floor's lacking a seal, all boats have a bit of water under the floor.''?
Is it just me? or do we british make very badly designed boats.
The bloke said '' I cant fit past the hatch leading to the V berth as it's so narrow''
He wasn't that fat !


----------



## jon63 (Sep 12, 2012)

i'm 6'4'' and went to see a colvic sailor 26 today.In Dunfermline very disappointed with the 6'2'' narrow double bed [ 6'9'' diagonaly]. it had been sitting for 2 year in a welders yard and had developed an inch of rain water under the floor, the bloke said " it's cause the hatch on the cockpit floor's lacking a seal, all boats have a bit of water under the floor.''?
The designers of the the colvic sailor should have made the cockpit six '' smaller and added that to the interior.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Ted Hood, being a tall guy, tended to design boats with lots of head room.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Most of the Cascade 42 sloops have about 7' of headroom.


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

Pacific Seacraft 34and. 37 have 6/4 headroom. Not sure of sleeping spots but you could google the manufacture site. The cockpit is fairly long also.


----------



## Unkle Toad (May 11, 2013)

I am not really sure about berth size but here is a few I have found information on. I am 6'2" and dont want to have to crouch while cooking so I am looking for something with a little headroom too.
my findings are all from internet searches so might be the model always has this headroom or there is one for sale that has it im not deep enough in my research to know yet
I know you said your looking at 40-45 ive been looking at a touch shorter say 30-35 although several 37's made the list too

6'4"
Baba 30
Fuji 35
Niagara 35
Pearson Vanguard 33(32)
Tayana 37(top of my list)
Vancouver 27/28
Columbia 36

6'5"
Grampion 34
Mariner 31/32
Morgan out island 33
Mirah 31 (Pacific seacraft)

Downeaster 32 at 6'6"
CSY 33 at 6'7"

hope this helps with your search gives you some more to look at.


----------

